# ALL of my rats!!



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok I lied.... 4 boys are not yet pictured and no pics of babies. Ill post more later!


BOYS











In this ^ pic:
Alucard - Silvermane (left)
Archer- Black variegated (top left)
Thor- Russian Blue VariBerk (top middle)
Crowley- Black Blaze Dwarf (top right)
Gizmo- Black VariBerk Dwarf (bottom left)
Banner- Siamese (middle bottom)
Castiel- Siamese Dwarf (bottom right)










In this ^ pic:

Trouble- Russian Blue Variegated (top left)
Gemini- Siamese (top left)
Malygos- Russian Blue hooded (bottom left)
Stark- RB Point Siamese (top right)
Remy- Russian Blue VariBerk (middle right)
Lestat- Black VariBerk (bottom right)


GIRLS










In this ^ pic:
Widow- Black Berk (top left)
Tinkerbell- Black Blaze Dwarf (bottom left)
Zelda- Siamese (middle bottom)
Yuna- Russian Blue variegated (bottom right)
Jasmine- Platinum Berk (middle right)
Jane- Black Berk Dwarf (top right)










In this ^ pic:
Bella- RB Point Siamese (top left)
Paige- BE Siamese (bottom left)
Leia- Black Rex (middle bottom)
Esme- Mink Harley (bottom right)
Elsa- Platinum (middle right)
Charlie- Russian Blue (top right)










In this ^ pic:
Meg- RB Point Siamese (top left)
Eclipse- Silvermane (top middle)
Rory- Siamese (top right)
Cersei- Beige MM Hooded (bottom left)
Twilight- Silvermane (bottom right)


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

So cute


----------



## USMCorvus (Sep 23, 2016)

You have so many ratties! I love the variety of the pack you got so far. Gosh this makes me want to get a fourth and final rat ahahaha. ;D


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks! I currently have 37 not counting babies (which there are 21 of...)

I was thinking what I don't have that much variety at all but then added it up and yeah I guess so lol 

Siamese- Seal point, RB point, BE
Dwarf
Blacks of many different markings
Silvermane
Mink
Platinum
Russian Blue
Blues (not pictured)
beige
Rex
Harley

It starts to add up quick! There are so many more I'd love to have too its crazy. Why do there have to be so many cute rats out there? lol


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't mean to be rude,(and I don't plan on having anywhere near that many rats)but how much time does it take to have that many rats?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Rattielover965 said:


> I don't mean to be rude,(and I don't plan on having anywhere near that many rats)but how much time does it take to have that many rats?


Not rude at all  I have ALOT of pets. Besides all of the rats I also have 2 dogs, 7 cats & 4 guinea pigs. It is fair to say my pets take up most of my time lol

What exactly do you mean by how much time though?

It is alot of cages to clean but I split it up into different days and have a very good routine. I do girls cages one day, boys on another and then I have babies cages usually a different day. 
Feeding and water feels like it takes forever sometimes lol I was just joking that you know you have alot of rats when you gotta use a basket to carry all the water bottles and a bucket to feed everyone lol!
I go through every morning and night big swoop to feed/water everyone. 

Giving them all attention just depends. I have a rat room and let them all out to play most of the day. I come and go through out the day giving them love, letting some come to me, bugging others lol I have rats that want lots of attention, some that just depends of their mood and others could care less lol

But mostly it is all about keeping a good schedule. It also helps that I am not working and don't have kids so I have alot of time to devote to them all.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Not rude at all  I have ALOT of pets. Besides all of the rats I also have 2 dogs, 7 cats & 4 guinea pigs. It is fair to say my pets take up most of my time lolWhat exactly do you mean by how much time though?It is alot of cages to clean but I split it up into different days and have a very good routine. I do girls cages one day, boys on another and then I have babies cages usually a different day. Feeding and water feels like it takes forever sometimes lol I was just joking that you know you have alot of rats when you gotta use a basket to carry all the water bottles and a bucket to feed everyone lol!I go through every morning and night big swoop to feed/water everyone. Giving them all attention just depends. I have a rat room and let them all out to play most of the day. I come and go through out the day giving them love, letting some come to me, bugging others lol I have rats that want lots of attention, some that just depends of their mood and others could care less lolBut mostly it is all about keeping a good schedule. It also helps that I am not working and don't have kids so I have alot of time to devote to them all.


Sorry, I mean how much time per day -playtime and other care.And how much time for cleaning?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Rattielover965 said:


> Sorry, I mean how much time per day -playtime and other care.And how much time for cleaning?


Well like I said for cleaning I split it up between days, I don't clean all the cages at once so it really doesn't take me that long. 

idk how long exactly as I am a crazy multitasker and usually doing 50 things at once. So I often start doing it but not finish until a while later. It just depends. 

I only have 8-9 cages not counting nursery. The smaller cages are super easy and done in a blink of an eye. The CN/DCN are more of a pain but prob less than an hour if I focused. Most of the time is spent decorating it lol

Playtime as I said I have a dedicated rat room. I just open one cage and let them come and go as they please for most of the day. My rat room door is always open with a gate in front of it. And it is right off my living room and I have to walk past to the kitchen/door/bathroom. So they get a ton of casual walk by loving. Then several times throughout the day I go sit in the room and play with them, train some, give treats, bug them lol. Sometimes I will grab someone and take them out and about with me to the living room but not that often. Except for babies that I take out daily.

I really don't do anything different then when I just had 2 rats way way way back when lol Just stuff takes longer now. 

I think most of my time is spent counting everyone lol How many rats should be in this cage? Is everyone put away? lol 
I actually kept confusing myself because everyday i was taking out my 5/6 week old baby boys from the main boy cage. I count as I grab everyone. Kept getting 9 when there should be only 8... oops I kept grabbing the dad dwarf also because he was the same size! Poor Crowley  He always looked so sad when I got him back out like "i'm not a baby!" lol!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Bella & Castiel










Alucard & Widow


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

When do you think you'll start running out of names ;D

Honestly, I'm so jealous that you get to be a stay at home rat mum. You're truly living my dream. 
They're all gorgeous <3 especially love your dwarf ratties


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asteria said:


> When do you think you'll start running out of names ;D
> 
> Honestly, I'm so jealous that you get to be a stay at home rat mum. You're truly living my dream.
> They're all gorgeous <3 especially love your dwarf ratties


Thanks! It is alot of work but worth it. 

I already begin to have to really think on names. In the future I think I'll have to start naming them the second, third, etc.. lol

My husband helps sometimes and his name choices usually are not great lol but sometimes I'm just like whatever I'll go with it!

I have two beautiful blue babies I was trying to think on names forever! And finally he suggested Cobalt & Sapphire, since they are blue. I went with it lol
Yet I still have their 6 black littermates to name so....


----------



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

You lucky duck! Are you a breeder?

Also those are amazing colors and varieties, must be amazing having those beautiful ratties to look at. If you ever run out of names, you should do Law and Order.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

PastelRat said:


> You lucky duck! Are you a breeder?
> 
> Also those are amazing colors and varieties, must be amazing having those beautiful ratties to look at. If you ever run out of names, you should do Law and Order.


Thank you! I am a breeder. I may have a bit of bias lol but they all are truly so beautiful


----------

